# A XMAS DREAM COME TRUE



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

If i start now, I might be able to drink enough beers to have a tree by XMAS....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And i think i can get a train around it too........


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice tree....Where do you get those little ananmations in your post. Like the Winking Santa and it's a beautifull thing? 
I like the little waving Santa


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Drink that much booze between now and then, and your likely to be either dead, hospitalized, or in rehab...unless you have a bunch of friends over to help out!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By John J on 11 Dec 2009 04:21 PM 
Nice tree....Where do you get those little ananmations in your post. Like the Winking Santa and it's a beautifull thing? 
I like the little waving Santa 

Find them on the net JJ, plus the Regal has sent a few to me. left click on them and save in your pictures then upload to MLS.....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 11 Dec 2009 05:51 PM 
Drink that much booze between now and then, and your likely to be either dead, hospitalized, or in rehab...unless you have a bunch of friends over to help out! 

Were havin our 1st annual HUDSON VALLEY LARGE SCALE club Xmas party tommarrow nite, I think i can get some help.......


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I have cats, I don't think that tree would last to long in my house!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Now THAT"S a Christmas tree! 

What an inspiration... 

Well done, Bravo.,


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn........ I was going to come and help you but I don't see any Bud Light.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just the proto type. I'll bet the real one is BUD LIGHT and maybe a light or two.







Later RJD


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

How come you do not live in my neightborhod /a couple evenings and we're done with that % pee! 

Manfred Diel (borne in kraut country where the real BEER is made!!!!!!!!)


----------

